# Coca Cola Hutch



## hemihampton (May 10, 2020)

Wow, Somebody hit the jack pot. LEON.









						Antique COCA COLA PROPERTY OF Hutch Bottle Found Last Week in a Nearby Creek GA  | eBay
					

One Antique " COCA COLA HUTCH BOTTLE - PROPERTY OF COCA COLA BOTTLING CO " Hutch Bottle. Recently found in a local Creek by my relic hunting friend. In great condition for the hundred or so years in the water.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 11, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Wow, Somebody hit the jack pot. LEON.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jackpot is right! If i found that i would have to pinch myself to make sure i wasn' dreaming. Does he have his find on video on youtube? Or am i dreaming right now!


----------



## RCO (May 11, 2020)

it says that it sold for $6500 dollars but only 1 bid , seems like a crazy price but I guess if you have to have a rare coca cola hutch there might not be any others out there ?


----------



## Timelypicken (May 11, 2020)

Lots of sellers will bid on there own items to get the visibility out there more


----------



## hemihampton (May 11, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Lots of sellers will bid on there own items to get the visibility out there more




Maybe if you got low opening bid & not much chance of getting stuck with high bid. This Coke Hutch guy wouldn't do that. Why would he when you got pay Ebay & Paypal almost 15% when combined together. That's like $1,000.00 he'd be out just for Visability.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 11, 2020)

Y





hemihampton said:


> Maybe if you got low opening bid & not much chance of getting stuck with high bid. This Coke Hutch guy wouldn't do that. Why would he when you got pay Ebay & Paypal almost 15% when combined together. That's like $1,000.00 he'd be out just for Visability.


you don’t have to pay for it and it will still say it was sold


----------



## hemihampton (May 11, 2020)

If your somebody that wants to get a non paying bidder strike against them. enough of those & ebay kicks you off.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 11, 2020)

Ya, I have had 3 people never pay For something they brought up high


----------



## hemihampton (May 11, 2020)

Yeah, Same here.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 11, 2020)

I have my limits to alot of things. I know the coke hutch is nice but it's just a bottle. $6,500.00 is too much for a piece of glass! Don't hate me for having common sense. I have paid for ones before up into the hundreds of dollars. Not that i couldn't afford it, i just personally have my limits.  ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (May 11, 2020)

And what is your limit on a piece of glass? Curious?


----------



## hemihampton (May 11, 2020)

RobbyBobby, Whatche think of this hobbleskirt Coke bottle for almost 1/4 Million Dollars? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 11, 2020)

He must of got his price from this Book?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 12, 2020)

That is a different story. That is the first coke Hobbleskirt bottle. Had problems because it was too wide. I don't believe it was ever used in production. Prototype. How many are known to exsist? That is true history! A collectable for multi-millionaires, that is unless you would like to put a second morgage on your home!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 12, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> And what is your limit on a piece of glass? Curious?


If i like a bottle and can't live without it, like my life would not be complete without having that bottle. I have spent a couple hundred on ones but i knew they were worth much more. I Bought them to sell them and don't keep Them. I like roman glass and am willing to pay more for that type. It has to be authenticated of course. Too many reproductions.  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 12, 2020)

Hemi- how much is too much? For yourself not a resale. I know people are going to not like all my comments. I don't mean to make people who buy big ticket items feel bad. If they want it and can afford it, well i say go for it. I just meant personally i will spend up to a grand or so but not much more on myself. I am a guess easy to please and a simple man.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 12, 2020)

I think that was a scam. They were trying to get people to think it was worth that by bidding on it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 12, 2020)

It is sad all the cons going on out there. I can't trust anyones word anymore. Even if it is authentic, you have to question even the certificate.


----------



## nhpharm (May 12, 2020)

That seems like a stout price for this bottle in this condition; with some patience you could get a much better example for less money.  Maybe the Sheik is back from the dead.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 12, 2020)

If I got that for a bottle I would quit my eBay job and become a full time bottle digger LOL


----------



## nhpharm (May 12, 2020)

Haha good luck.  I've found a few very good (multi-thousand dollars) bottles in my time and if you did the calculations I've still not hit minimum wage for the time I've spent.  It's definitely a labor of love.


----------



## SODABOB (May 12, 2020)

Here's one to watch and see if the same Hutch buyer buys this one. Notice what the seller has to say about the Hutch bottle that sold for $6,500 - which he also shows a photo of ...









						Antique Hutch Type PROPERTY OF COCA COLA 1902 ST LOUIS MO COKE bottle crown top  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for  Antique Hutch Type PROPERTY OF COCA COLA 1902 ST LOUIS MO COKE bottle crown top at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




We may never know the whole story about the $6,500 Hutch and who bought it, but I do wonder about the seller's claim that the bottle was found in a creek.  If it was in a creek all those years, I suspect the stopper wire would have deteriorated years ago - although I suppose its possible that it could have been lodged in an embankment and ended up in the creek.


----------



## hemihampton (May 12, 2020)

Looks like he's trying to ride the other guys coat tails. I think he's crazy, how many straight sided Cokes ever come near the Money he's asking? LEON.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 13, 2020)

I’ve seen them sell for hundreds, but never thousands


----------



## treeguyfred (May 13, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Here's one to watch and see if the same Hutch buyer buys this one. Notice what the seller has to say about the Hutch bottle that sold for $6,500 - which he also shows a photo of ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's not even a Hutchinson bottle it's a early straight side crown top! Friggin click bait!


----------



## hemihampton (May 13, 2020)

Bob Porter's Coke Book calls his St. Louis Bottle Common. I'd give $35 instead of the $3,500.00 he wants.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 23, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Bob Porter's Coke Book calls his St. Louis Bottle Common. I'd give $35 instead of the $3,500.00 he wants.View attachment 207087


Lol that pic!


----------



## BOTTL3CRAV3 (Jun 22, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Here's one to watch and see if the same Hutch buyer buys this one. Notice what the seller has to say about the Hutch bottle that sold for $6,500 - which he also shows a photo of ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know the guy that found it. The bottle went to a coke collector Canada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nactex (Jun 24, 2020)

A new $6500 Coca Cola Hutch is back on eBay. No bidders.









						Antique COCA COLA HUTCH Bottle C1900 Glass Dixie Empty Misspelled COCO Chatt TN  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Antique COCA COLA HUTCH Bottle C1900 Glass Dixie Empty Misspelled COCO Chatt TN at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------

